# #066 c & D Star of the East



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

popped the lid and smoked 1 bowl of this over the week-end

Aroma in the tin = very strong

Flavor = heavy

Room note: Nasty= ( Smoked one bowl on the back deck, when I came back in, the wife made me strip off all my clothes which went straight into the washer. and I had to go take a shower. )

It's very doubtful this one will ever get a second chance.

Because if moma ain't happy, nobody's happy!:bn


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Old_Salt said:


> Because if moma ain't happy, nobody's happy!


Amen to that!

Is it an oriental tobacco?


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

tzilt said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> Is it an oriental tobacco?


Cornell & Diehl list it under their "English Blends"

{One half Latakia with a generous portion of Turkish and sweetened with stoved red Virginia. }

My expert opinion LATAKIA = *nasty:bn
*


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Old_Salt said:


> Cornell & Diehl list it under their "English Blends"
> 
> {One half Latakia with a generous portion of Turkish and sweetened with stoved red Virginia. }
> 
> ...


Is this the first time you tried something with Latakia? If not, why bother trying it if you know you dislike Latakia?


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

ChronoB said:


> Is this the first time you tried something with Latakia? If not, why bother trying it if you know you dislike Latakia?


Yes, that was the very first time with Latakia. And it was akin to being run over by a freight train. Since then , I've nurtured a taste for it in Controlled quantities.
GLP's Westminster & dunhill's Early Morning Pipe have been firmly entrenched in my weekly rotation. & Fillmore my new favortite blend, has a hint of it, I still can't do Star of The East straight up, I usually mix it 50/50 with Haddo's or 5100.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't get it. I kind find the Latakia in Fillmore.....but people keep telling me it is in there. If it is, it must be down in the 2-5% range.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> I don't get it. I kind find the Latakia in Fillmore.....but people keep telling me it is in there. If it is, it must be down in the 2-5% range.


right around 2%; here's a link to a thread. there's a couple of posts from Greg
himself. scroll down to post #29
Understanding Latakia - Page 2 - Smokers Forums


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> I don't get it. I kind find the Latakia in Fillmore.....but people keep telling me it is in there. If it is, it must be down in the 2-5% range.


I can't taste it in there either, don't feel too bad Dave.



Old_Salt said:


> right around 2%; here's a link to a thread. there's a couple of posts from Greg
> himself. scroll down to post #29
> Understanding Latakia - Page 2 - Smokers Forums


Thanks for the link, he makes a good point.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Not surprised you didn't like it unless you are a *big* latakia fan. From what I've heard Star of the East is a latakia bomb! Some other blends light on the latakia you might want to try are GLP Ashbury and HPCS Trout Stream. As for room note and general goodness in latakia blends I vote for SPC Plum Pudding.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

I puffed SOTE the other night, and it sure was potent. Since I've been soldiering away at learning Virginias, and with the hot weather, I'm thinking my big Lats are more for the winter. I do have a pound of 066, but also SOTE Flake, which I find more interesting and a tad lighter. There's some debate about whether the Oriental is or is not identical in these 2 blends.

hp
les


----------

